# Green top vs blue top for covering screws



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I really don't think it would make any difference.


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

they just drywalled 4,000 sq ft here at work and used the green top to cover all the screws with the initial coat and did all the taping with it


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Doesn't make any difference--Most tapers will cover the screws with what's in the pan at the time.


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

Great answers. Thanks all!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Green lid is perfectly acceptable for all coats when finishing. I personally don't use or recommend lightweight compounds (blue lid) as they don't set up as hard.


----------

